# Tell us 5 guitar players you like the most



## 8Fingers (Aug 6, 2009)

Guitar players with instrumental songs.

In any order =

1- Vai

2- Satch

3- Timmons

4- Petrucci

5- Macalpine

I could pick Malmsteen too if I was a teen but he's playing the same stuff for about 30 years so because of lack of creativity he's dead to me


----------



## yingmin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Joe Satriani
Alex Lifeson
Anders Bjorler
Jimmy Page


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 6, 2009)

billy corgan
matt bellamy
wes borland
Ian McKaye
Edge


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 6, 2009)

Derek Corzine
Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Kiko Louriero
Joe Satriani


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 6, 2009)

Prince 
Fallon Bowman
Zakk Wylde
James Hetfield
Jerry Cantrell


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff Loomis
Devin Townsend
Chuck Schuldiner
Jason Becker
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Per Nilsson
Vinnie Moore
Mark Knopfler
Mattias Eklundh

Steve Vai, Michael Romeo, Guthrie Govan and Vogg deserve a mention too


----------



## Harry (Aug 6, 2009)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez
Joe Satriani
Aaron Turner
Mikael Akerfeldt
Toby Driver


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 6, 2009)

Larry Carlton
Guthrie Govan
Andy Timmons
Mikael Akerfeldt
Jim Matheos


How did I forget Ty Tabor?? Major influence on me.


----------



## AySay (Aug 6, 2009)

John Petrucci
Mikael Akerfeldt
Paul Masvidal
Greg Howe
Bulb


----------



## yingmin (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, looks like Mikael Akerfeldt is the clear winner of this thread.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 6, 2009)

Vai
Loomis
Becker
SRV
Marcello


----------



## kmanick (Aug 6, 2009)

Greg Howe
Vinnie Moore
Jeff Loomis
Joe Satch
Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Arminius (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff Loomis
Trey Azagthoth
Chuck Schuldiner
Devin Townsend
Ihsahn


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Paul Masvidal
Paul Ryan
Al De Meola
The guy from Anata


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 6, 2009)

dudes this thread is about guitar players WITH instrumental songs or records.
Not guitar players in bands with singers.
Pay attention or I'll ban you all bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dexmix (Aug 6, 2009)

Marty Friedmen
Paul Gilbert
Guthrie Govan
Allan Holdsworth
Tosin Abasi


----------



## ARC7789 (Aug 7, 2009)

Satch
Paul Gilbert
Buckethead
Jeff Loomis
John Pettrucci


----------



## yingmin (Aug 7, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> dudes this thread is about guitar players WITH instrumental songs or records.
> Not guitar players in bands with singers.
> Pay attention or I'll ban you all bwahahahahahahahaha


 All of the guitarists I listed have recorded instrumental songs.


----------



## Clydefrog (Aug 7, 2009)

Jon Shaffer
Jon Shaffer
Jon Shaffer
Jon Shaffer
Jon Shaffer


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 7, 2009)

yingmin said:


> All of the guitarists I listed have recorded instrumental songs.


 
I said dudeS,I didn't point any member.   



Clydefrog said:


> Jon Shaffer
> Jon Shaffer
> Jon Shaffer
> Jon Shaffer
> Jon Shaffer


 

LOL only one player,dude open your mind,I mean open your ears!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 7, 2009)

Andy Timmons
Andy Mckee
John Petrucci
Neil Schon
George Benson


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 7, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt coz he fuking rox!11

On a serious note.

Andy Latimer (The guy Mikael pretty much ripped off).
Mark Knopfler.
Allan Holdsworth.
Brett Garsed.
Brian May.


----------



## Cyco Nino (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve Vai
Marc Rizzo
John 5
Paul Gilbert

and...

Keith Merrow


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 7, 2009)

devin townsend
eric johnson
ron jarzombek
mark deutsch


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeff Loomis
Jason Becker
Chuck Schuldiner
Steve Vai
John Petrucci



EDIT: Reading is FUNdamental


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 7, 2009)

1.Dimebag

2.Antonie Dufour

3.Kiko Louriero

4.Frank Gambale

5.Bulb


----------



## synrgy (Aug 7, 2009)

Just five? 

In no particular order based *solely* on who's had the most rotation on my iPod for the last month or so:

Mark Holcomb (Haunted Shores)
Colin Frangicetto + Brendan Ekstrom (Circa Survive)
Paco De Lucia
Tim Mahoney (311)


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 7, 2009)

Only five? Thats difficult but at the moment, in no particular order:

Guthrie Govan
John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis
Vinnie Moore
Todd Duane

Thats only for now, I can't only have five favourites, there's so many more.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

Die
Steve Vai
Zakk Wylde
Randy Rhoades
Stephen Carpenter

I don't know... Die just plays awesome stuff. of late, he plays riffs and weird chords I've never heard before, stuff that makes me go "What the hell is that?" and and try to learn it. He's pretty much my main influence as a guitar player.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2009)

Jason Becker
Randy Rhoads
Uli Jon Roth
John Sykes
Criss Oliva?

5th one is hard to choose, there are a ton of guys that I like pretty much equally but those top 4 are a notch above everyone else for me.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Joe Satriani
Paul Gilbert
Jeff Loomis


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 7, 2009)

Buckethead (best guitarist alive, no question)
Adam D
Tom Searle
Alexi Laiho
Sam Totman


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeff Beck
Allan Holdsworth
Andy Summers
Robert Fripp
Lenny Breau


----------



## toolsound (Aug 7, 2009)

Adam Jones
Jeff Loomis
Bulb
Acle from Tesseract 

I feel pretty good about those 4 choices, but I can't decide on a 5th.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 7, 2009)

David Gilmour
Alexi Laiho
John Petrucci
Mikael Akerfeldt
Marten Hagstrom


----------



## nosgulstic (Aug 7, 2009)

In no order: 
0. jason becker
0. guthrie govan
0. the singer from abigail williams because he writes some good songs
0. doc coyle
0. bjorn from vehemence because he also writes some good songs


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 7, 2009)

Akerfeldt
Lane
Govan
Holdsworth
Nilsson

Beck, Howe and Alex Hutchings deserve a mention.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 7, 2009)

Fredrik Thordendal
Al Di Meola
Greg Howe
Bulb
Pin


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 7, 2009)

Wayne Krantz
Ted Greene
Joe Diorio
Mick Goodrick
Michael Hedges


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Chuck Schuldiner
Daniel Mongrain
Fredrik Thordendal
Alex Skolnick
Steve Vai

Honorable mentions to Bob Vigna and Trey Azagthoth


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

Tosin Abasi
Trent Hafdahl
Steve Jones
Paul Masvidal
Steve Whitworth


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 8, 2009)

In no particular order

Allan Holdsworth
Adam Jones
Fredrik Thordendal
Jeff Loomis

and of course...


...


...


Mikael Akerfeldt!!!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Guitar players with instrumental songs.



1 - Guthrie Govan
2 - Mattias "IA" Eklundh
3 - Jeff Loomis
4 - Chris Letchford
5 - John Petrucci


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2009)

Drakkar: Fallon Bowman? Really? The girl who was in Kittie for one album then was never heard from again?

Anyways, I'm not much of a instrumental music fan, but I'll list some of my other favorites in no particular order:

Christopher Amott
Jeff Loomis
Karl Sanders
Matt Bellamy
Tony Iommi


----------



## gdbjr21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeff Loomis
David Gilmour
Buckethead
Randy Rhodes
Paul Gilbert


----------



## adaman (Aug 8, 2009)

In any order:
Mats Haugen
John Petrucci
Mikael Akerfeldt
Pat O' Brien
Steve Vai


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 8, 2009)

for non-instrumentalist:

Jason Mendonca
Chuck Schuldiner
Buz McGrath
Devin Townsend
Jean-Francois Dagenais


----------



## yingmin (Aug 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Drakkar: Fallon Bowman? Really? The girl who was in Kittie for one album then was never heard from again?


 I'm having a really hard time determining whether his entire list was sarcastic.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 8, 2009)

John Petrucci 
Joe Satriani 
Marco Sfogli 
Guthrie Govan 
Bulb


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 8, 2009)

Sebastien Chaput
Scot Hull
Paul Masvidal
Greg Kubacki
Joe Haley


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 8, 2009)

In this order:
Vai
Gilbert
Buckethead
Petrucci
Satch.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 8, 2009)

Steve Vai
Karim Pandolfo
Jona Nido
Michael Angelo Batio
Pacco DeLucia


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh 8Fingers, you're so mature not picking Malmsteen. Yeah well he'd look like a bit of a fagnozzle if he just got up and started playing wanky progressive shred with his volume knob turned down wouldn't he?...

Mike Davis

Trey Azagthoth

Rob Barrett

Edward Van Halen

Jon Levasseur


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 8, 2009)

at the moment its:

Tosin Abasi
Mischa Mansoor
Jason Becker
Josh Travis [<---very recent addition]
Guthrie Govan

I should mention dimebag because hes the guy who made me want to be a good guitarist


----------



## suffo20 (Aug 8, 2009)

Paul Gilbert
Jason Becker
James Murphy
SRV
Marshall Harrison


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 8, 2009)

John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis
Tosin Abasi
Devin Townsend
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Anthony (Aug 8, 2009)

Tosin Abasi
Michael Keene
Christian Muenzer
Per Nilsson
Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 8, 2009)

Buckethead
Steve Howe
Paul Gillbert
John 5
Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 8, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh 8Fingers, you're so mature not picking Malmsteen. Yeah well he'd look like a bit of a fagnozzle if he just got up and started playing wanky progressive shred with his volume knob turned down wouldn't he?...
> 
> Mike Davis
> 
> ...



I approve of this list


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Aug 10, 2009)

Steven Wilson
Adam Jones
Paul Gilbert
John Petrucci
John 5

I know Wilson and Jones are in bands and all, but they ARE the players I like the most, so yea.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 10, 2009)

Steve Vai, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Jerry Cantrell, Jeff Loomis, Stanley Jordan


----------



## Benjo230 (Aug 10, 2009)

John Petrucci
Kiko Louriero
Paul Gilbert
Michael Romeo
Mats Haugen


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2009)

Vai, Petrucci, Govan, Holdsworth (even though he can be really self-indulgent.), Morse


----------



## tbird11 (Aug 10, 2009)

Frederick Thorendal
Joe Haley
Mikael Akerfeldt
Adam jones
Holdsworth


----------



## jerry424 (Aug 10, 2009)

Satriani
Vai 
Paul Gilbert
Greg Howe
John Petrucci


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 10, 2009)

Martin Henriksson
Mikael Akerfeldt
Mick Kenney
Jeff Loomis
Jonas Bryssling


----------



## Progmaster X (Aug 11, 2009)

Lee Ritenour
Ken Navarro
Julian Bream
Joe Pass
Pat Martino


----------



## Joel (Aug 11, 2009)

Allan Holdsworth
Guthrie Govan
Brett Garsed
Tony MacAlpine
Steve Vai

Honourable Mentions:
Fredrik Thordendal (Especially for Special Defects album!)
Shawn Lane
Frank Gambale
Pat Metheny
Al Di Meola
John McLaughlin
Greg Howe


----------



## ToniS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mikael Åkerfeldt
Guthrie Govan
Dan Weller
Pin (anybody know his real name btw? )
Bulb

And many more


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 11, 2009)

tongarr said:


> Mikael Åkerfeldt
> Guthrie Govan
> Dan Weller
> Pin (anybody know his real name btw? )
> ...


Graham Pinney


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

I approve of everyone's answers in this thread, every single one of 'em 

has anyone mentioned Fredrik Åkesson yet?


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2009)

Fredrik Akesson is one of the most under-rated guitarists out there, his legato


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree.  His impact on the new Opeth album was immediately apparent, to my ears.


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I agree.  His impact on the new Opeth album was heir apparent, to my ears.


 


I'm sorry.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh dear...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

beat me to it


----------



## ToniS (Aug 11, 2009)

liamh said:


> Fredrik Akesson is one of the most under-rated guitarists out there, his legato



+100000000


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 11, 2009)

I think that andy mckee and antoine dufour need to be mentioned (I dont know if they have been already)


----------



## Nats (Aug 11, 2009)

lifeson
abasi
weinman
romeo
hinds


----------



## mindsmoothieoby (Aug 11, 2009)

Mike Akerfeldt
Shawn Lane
Michael Romeo
Yngwie Malmsteen
Paul Gilbert


----------



## Tybanez (Aug 11, 2009)

Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis
Randy Rhoads
Marty Freidman


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 11, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I think that andy mckee and antoine dufour need to be mentioned (I dont know if they have been already)


andy mckee = the man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 11, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> andy mckee = the man!


 
Agreed, He's damn good!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 11, 2009)

i like all that percussive stuff he does in the middle of his riffs. kind of kaki king-ish... justin king does that shit too, no?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 11, 2009)

tongarr said:


> Mikael Åkerfeldt
> Guthrie Govan
> Dan Weller
> Pin (anybody know his real name btw? )
> ...


Yes! I'm glad someone else mentioned Pin. The stuff he writes is fucking wacky at times, but still sounds so


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 11, 2009)

Mikael Åkerfeldt
Muhammed Suicmez
Bulb
Fredrik Thordendal
Tosin Abasi


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 12, 2009)

Jari Maenpaa (Wintersun)
Christian Muenzner (Obscura)
Anton Svedin (Soreption)
Muhammed Suicmez (Necrophagist)
James Malone (Arsis)


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> Jari Maenpaa (Wintersun)
> Christian Muenzner (Obscura)
> Anton Svedin (Soreption)
> Muhammed Suicmez (Necrophagist)
> James Malone (Arsis)



Excellent list. I forgot Maenpaa  . 

Soreption is sick too.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Excellent list. I forgot Maenpaa  .
> 
> Soreption is sick too.



I love me some guitarists who are from another dimension! Brilliant and precise.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> I love me some guitarists who are from another dimension! Brilliant and precise.


Maenpaa is taking a little too much _Time_.


Huh? Huh?


----------



## pink freud (Aug 12, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Steven Wilson
Devin Townsend
Steve Vai
Buckethead


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 12, 2009)

For soloing:
Brian May
Marty Friedman
Tom Scholz
Yngwie Malmsteen (just his vibrato )
Duane Allman

For rhythm:
Terrance Hobbs
Doug Cerrito
Alex Auburn
John Lamacchia
John Gallagher


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 12, 2009)

Eric Powell - Simple, massively groove oriented riffs with the most epic guitar tone ever.
Bryan Ottoson (RIP) - American Head Charge's old guitarist. Nuff said.
Michael Amott - Incredible tone, catchy but heavy riff, and generally fun to listen to.
Jason Novak - Acumen Nation. Best programmed guitars ever. Insanely heavy tone (on Psycho The Rapist), and the most insane stuttered/processed guitar sound ever.
Wes Borland - Generally interesting guitar tone, and style. Catchy, heavy, soft and loud


----------



## cyril v (Aug 12, 2009)

Guthrie Govan
Ron Jarzombek
Ihsahn
Devin Townsend
Erik Rutan
Chuck Shuldiner
Satch...

I can't count.

Loomis. Thordendal. Sanders. Vai.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Maenpaa is taking a little too much _Time_.
> 
> 
> Huh? Huh?





Very true. But it will be so worth the wait. I know someone who has gotten to hear an unmastered version of it with Jari over at some festival. He said it is hands down the best thing he has ever heard. So I am fucking drooling.


----------



## ToniS (Aug 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Maenpaa is taking a little too much _Time_.
> 
> 
> Huh? Huh?


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 12, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> andy mckee = the man!



fo sho dude

that guy puts so much emotion into everything


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 13, 2009)

Vai
Govan
Thorndendal/Hagstrom (Meshuggah)
Hinds/Kelliher (Mastodon)
Eklundh


----------



## Les Paul Gibson (Feb 14, 2010)

Mike Landau
Jeff Beck
Greg Howe
Steve Lukather
Steve Stevens


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 14, 2010)

Brian May
Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
David Gilmour


----------



## atbmsyl (Feb 14, 2010)

Muhammed Suicmez
Richard Zven Krupse
Willy Adler
Mark Morton
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## jon66 (Feb 14, 2010)

John Petrucci
Steve Vai
Jeff Loomis
Mikael Akerfeldt
Joe Satriani


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 14, 2010)

Billy Corgan
Wes Borland
Edge
Justin K Broadrick
Ian McKaye


----------



## -One- (Feb 14, 2010)

I get a feeling someone is going to hate me for posting this list XD
(Except for the second and last guys )

Kirk Hammett
John Petrucci
Marty Friedman
Chris Broderick
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Murmel (Feb 15, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix
Alexi Laiho
Matt Heafy
Corey Beaulieu
Steve Vai


----------



## -mouse- (Feb 15, 2010)

Jesper Stromblad
Die
Kaoru
Stephen Carpenter
Billy Corgan


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2010)

Petrucci
Gilbert
Satriani
Iommi
Suicmez


----------



## Fzau (Feb 15, 2010)

Guthrie Govan
Jason Becker & Marty Friedman (they're one)
Paul Gilbert
John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis

But I could go on for hours really..


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 15, 2010)

In random order:

Ron Jarzombek
Jeff Loomis
Paul Gilbert
Jason Becker
Joe Satriani


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 15, 2010)

-One- said:


> I get a feeling someone is going to hate me for posting this list XD
> (Except for the second and last guys )
> 
> Kirk Hammett
> ...



Yes, to all except for Hammett. 



IbanezShredderB said:


> In this order:
> Vai
> Gilbert
> Buckethead
> ...



Hmmm. I think this list needs an update, I'm adding some more, though. I realize now that 5 is not enough for me to choose from. 

Vai
Gilbert
Govan
Devy
Petrucci
Thordendal and Hagstrom from Meshuggah
Tosin
Bulb
Buckethead


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 15, 2010)

Right now:
Tymon
Paul Masividal
Derek Corzine
KEITH MERROW
Kiko Loureiro


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 15, 2010)

-Paul Gilbert
-Paul Waggoner
-Rusty Cooley
-Ryan Knight
-Mike Schleibaum


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 15, 2010)

Muhammed Suicmez
Mikael Akerfeldt
Ihsahn
Jesper or Bjorn
Anders Nystrom


----------



## Tybanez (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Marty Friedman
Jeff Loomis
EVH


----------



## davidian29 (Feb 15, 2010)

-Muhammed Suicmez 
-Rusty Cooley
-Paul Waggoner
-Fredrik Thordendal
-Tosin Abasi

I always change my mind on this kind of thing though so I wish it was a top 20 list


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeff Beck
Guthrie Govan
Rob Marcello
Michael Romeo
Vinnie Moore


----------



## jymellis (Feb 16, 2010)

vai
satch
gibbons
robert johnson
les claypool (it may be considered bass but its a guitar and he awesome)


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Feb 16, 2010)

John Petrucci
Marco Sfogli
Kiko Loureiro
Chris Amott
Rusty Cooley


----------



## Decreate (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve Vai
Al Di Meola
John McLaughlin
John Petrucci
Angus Young


----------



## -One- (Feb 16, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yes, to all except for Hammett.


I knew someone was going to call me on that


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 16, 2010)

Currently...

Steve Vai 
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
Jerry Cantrell
Steph Carpenter

...but this list changes quiet often.. I need a top 20 list 



-One- said:


> I knew someone was going to call me on that



Its ok.. i like him too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2010)

5 Guitarists aren't enough. 

Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
You (Janne Da Arc)
Daita
Adam Jones


And I like Kirk Hammett too. There I said it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 16, 2010)

Kirk's basically the only one out of the band I'd actually want to play with or hang out with. Even though Hetfield's a godly rhythm player, he can still eat my balls for taking Metallica in the direction they went. *grumpy bitter ranting*


----------



## JouniK86 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Shawn Lane* on the first seat, no doubt of it. He could do everything from beautiful and ascetic feeling to boastful and senseless shredding and _everything_ in between. The greatest guitarist of all time. Period. The rest follow far behind and in no particular order.

*Gustavo Guerra.* A very pop-esque rock guitar player. Excellent articulation, inventive phrasing and the enjoyment of playing really pushes through his work. Nicely composed guitar songs as well.

*Andy McKee*. The heart and soul of acoustic guitar playing. Sure, he occasionally gets a bit cheesy on the pop side, but his ability to feel each note he's playing - along with his extraordinary compositions - make him rank high in the listing for greatest guitar players.

*Guthrie Govan*. This guy really has his own style; fusing a multitude of them together and pulling it off perfectly regardless of whatever he's playing. Playing over Larry Carlton -style guitar track on YouTube is enough of including him in this list.

*Fredrik Thordendal*. Excellent musicianship on all categories. Revolutionary rhythm guitar playing (along with his bandmate), positively disturbing solo work on the latter Meshuggah albums and a (metal) guitar tone to die for.


----------



## jcmfer (Feb 17, 2010)

1-Freadrik Thordendal
2-Wes Borland
3-Dino
4-Jeff Loomis
5-Andreas Kisser


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ihsahn
John Petrucci
Michael Keene
Steve Vai
Samoth


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb
tosin abasi
dan eggers
matt sotelo
muhammed
oh and ottmar liebert i know thats 6 but like whatev


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 18, 2010)

Van Halen
John Sykes
Dimebag
Trey Azagthoth
Stephen Carpenter


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

jimmy page
jimi hendrix
eric jonhson
tom morello


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 18, 2010)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Jeff Loomis
Kiko Loureiro
John Petrucci
David Gilmour


----------



## blackseeds (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeff Loomis
Muhammed Suicmez
Yngwie Malmsteen
Paul Gilbert (early stuff, don't like all that new pentatonic stuff)
Chuck Schuldiner


----------



## B36arin (Mar 2, 2010)

Fredrik Thordendal
Jeff Loomis
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Anders Björler
Per Nilsson

Whooooaaaa, lots of Swedes in there


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 2, 2010)

Biggest influence on me...

Jeff Loomis
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Nergal & Orion
Sigurd Wongraven (Satyr)
Jason Mendonca

These are my metal ones I have ones for Jrock too >.< lol


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 2, 2010)

Top of the List
Frank Zappa
Bill Frisell
hide
Marty Friedman
Adrian Belew

_HM - Brad Paisley_


----------



## Nats (Mar 2, 2010)

luke jaeger


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael Amott
Gus G
Oskar Montellius
Ihsahn 
Destructhor


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 2, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> Frank Zappa
> Bill Frisell
> *hide*
> Brad Paisley
> Adian Belew



yeaah an X Japan fan


----------



## November5th (Mar 2, 2010)

Brett Garsed
Allan Holdsworth
Shawn Lane
Robben Ford
Eric Johnson


----------



## Stantonworrior (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael Keene - The Faceless
Eric Mongrain
Tosin Abasi - Animals As Leaders
Jeff Loomis ( Only for his solo stuff not a big fan of nevermore )
Fredrik Thordendal - meshuggah


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 2, 2010)

In Order:

Greg howe
Paul Gilbert
Joey Tafolla
Tony MacAlpine
Shawn Lane.

Many more but... this is only (name 5)


----------



## zephyrkillz (Mar 2, 2010)

Townsend
Loomis
Petrucci
Gilbert
Wichers


----------



## pylyo (Mar 10, 2010)

Thordendal
Pin
Mats Hedberg
Cantrell
---------------
5th place is reserved for too many: Primoz Grasic, Gilbert, Guthrie...


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Mar 11, 2010)

In no order,

Chris Letchford, John Petrucci, Andy Timmons, Chimp Spanner, Tom Quayle


----------



## ckh (Mar 13, 2010)

1-jeff loomis
2-luca turilli
3-keith merrow
4-brian "head" welch
5-angus young


----------



## EvolDerek (Mar 13, 2010)

Malmsteen
Vai
Albert Lee
SRV
Zakk Wylde


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 13, 2010)

Chris Shorey
Patrik Persson ( the forsaken )
Stefan Holm ( the forsaken )
Zack Wylde
Tom Morello


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 13, 2010)

Steve Vai
Trey Azaghtoth
David Gilmour
Paul Gilbert
Per Nilsson


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 13, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> bulb
> tosin abasi
> *dan eggers*
> *matt sotelo*
> ...


 
Decrepit Birth and Odious Mortem are the shit.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 13, 2010)

John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis
Paul Gilbert
Keith Merrow
Steve Vai


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 23, 2010)

Allan Holdsworth
Yngwie Malmsteen
Marty Friedman
Tony Macalpine
Steve Vai

oh and Eric Johnson, Fredrik Thordendal, Bill Frisell, Scott Henderson, John Petrucci, Pat Metheny, David Gilmour, Shawn Lane, Greg Howe, Kristian Niemann, Brett Garsed, Dimebag, Van Halen, Frank Zappa, that incredible dude from Circus Maximus, Jason Becker, Frank Gambale, Nils Norberg, Mattias IA Eklundh, Richie Kotzen, and many more...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 23, 2010)

^ Him


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul Masvidal
Mikael Akerfeldt
Allan Holdsworth
Tosin Abasi
Guthrie Govan
Marty Friedman
Michael Keene


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 24, 2010)

Paul Masvidal
Santiago Dobles
John McLaughlin
Daniel Mongrain
Allan Holdsworth

Honorable Mentions:
Fredrik Thordendal
Scott Henderson


----------



## Jtizzle (Apr 24, 2010)

Wes Montgomery is my number 1
Then there's Paul Waggoner (he has an instrumental song, so that counts haha), Tosin Abasi, Joe Pass, Jim Hall, And I have to say Bulb, just got into periphery and it's really awesome guitar work. 

Honorable mentions go to the guys in Dillinger and in Tony Danza


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm surprised to see so many mentions of Paul Masvidal. I had no idea he was so influential. I love this forum.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 24, 2010)

Right now, my favs are:

Jeff Beck
Allan Holdsworth
Jimmy Herring
Pat Metheny
...maybe Pat Martino


----------



## Joose (Apr 24, 2010)

Clint Lowery (Sevendust)
John Connolly (Sevendust)
Dimebag (If you don't know, go to Hell)
Eric Ellis (ex-Bury Your Dead, my band's producer, just wait 'til you hear his new shit! 8 string tap sweeps, weirdest time signatures ever, etc)
Mircea Eftemie (Mnemic)


----------



## Zugster (Apr 25, 2010)

Steve Howe
Daron Malakian
Leo Kotke
Jerry Garcia
Django Reinhardt


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 25, 2010)

Michael Keene
Karl Sanders
Tosin Abasi
John Petrucci
Jeff Loomis


Perhaps Paul Gilbert and Marc Okubo?

These guys aren't here because of their shredtasticness, but because of their riff skills. Most of them are kind of shredtastic though.


----------



## Bucks (Apr 25, 2010)

Shawn Lane (Lane will always be my number 1)
John Petrucci
Allan Holdsworth 
Andy Timmons
Paul Masvidal


----------

